# Ukfrogday cancelled



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought you all would like to know it says this on the website

*CANCELLATION OF 2012 MEETINGS*


ALL MEETINGS ARE CANCELLED 


Due to the current economic climate the UK Frog Day team have decided to cancel all 2012 meetings. We regret to have to make this decision and we would like to thank all the people who have supported the UK Frog Day meetings.We hope to see you in the near future




Submitted by musty123 on January 15, 2012 - 10:49am


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

DREAD
are you finding things slow Richie as one of our best froggie folks?
Ahh man we so wanted this to work,heart goes out to Musty he grafted so hard to give us this
Stu


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

to far for me to go but still that sucks


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn but thats a bitch.
I was so looking forward to going again.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a real downer for sure! It was the best opportunity for hobbyists from all over the country to get together, trade their surplus frogs and share info etc.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't understand. The last one was in the same economic situation and surely it's a reason to host an event like this, to get people trading.

I fail to see how nobody could make a profit, no matter how small.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooo:blowup:


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

??? Don't quite understand why? Maybe the cost werent covered or perhaps the 2nd one was where some sellers didnt make as much as the first? Maybe Dutch-Rana cancelled? Does anyone know the real reasons?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

still i supose there are plenty of shows all over the uk that the breeders could still attend


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> still i supose there are plenty of shows all over the uk that the breeders could still attend


Not for dart frogs.

Mike


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> still i supose there are plenty of shows all over the uk that the breeders could still attend


Unfortunately not many do,mainly because I think that Dartfrogs produce so few young.

If you are a member of an F.B.H. affiliated groupand you are a breeder you can get a table at the shows .There are a couple of people who do this.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

How about someone on here takes on responsibility and sets something up?

I've never been but i'm assuming you only need an average sports hall sized room for one day - plus there must be a 'better' location than manchester for everyone. i.e. something more central and less busy.

I'm sure if a few of the senior members put their heads together we could create an equally good day and keep this event running!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree on the something more central. The only reason I didn't go was because of how far away it was.


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Manchester is central as a fair few people from scotland and further up north come down for it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

No where near central for people in the bottom half of the country though. I'd be willing to travel to Birmingham but no further. Because I could at a push do Birmingham in one day... I have done that in the past for trade shows, bloody long day but it can be done :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

You Southerners should be thankful for what you DO have.
Spare a thought for us lot, 120 miles for me to Doncaster which is the closest Northern one

It's alot more complicated than that tho Cornish-J
There's licenses and permissions that need to be applied for
Then there's getting all the big euro breeders onboard etc

I'm sure Musty will be along at some point with more details on why it's cancelled (I hope)


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

Wherever the destination of the frog day is held its always going to be a long trek for some!!! Not everyone is going to be happy... Musty did a fantastic job getting this organised and so much hard work has left a foundation perhaps for someone else to take over? The current climate of the country is not good and won't improve for a few years!!! Maybe because of this foreign sellers don't see it worth their while? I'd be interested in reorganising the UKfrog day... But not sure if it's possible to get up and running before June and more importantly I don't have the contacts ie breeders, sellers that Musty has also the finances to put the money up front for the venue etc. lots involved?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

The amphibian scene is very small compared to other branches of exotics,just clock the different forum veiwing numbers,having us all in one place was a great thing,we have only been to creaks so far,just ahandful of phib breeders there.So many northern guys travelled down from even scotland to frogday,for that reason i think,all of us in one place. the workload to put this together must have been huge for Musty,He also has the infer- structure in place.If he's pulled it for the said reason,which to me seems very likely,I'd imagine it would be even more difficult to put a new version on for someone else. It seems very little phibs are moving at the moment compared to this time last year,i might be way off the mark,as we only just have our first frogs for sale.But things are real tight for alot of folks now,many are struggling to even find work, and the money we had last year seems to not go so far as it did. As some so elequently said last year we all
needed to support this to make it viable and not all of us could do that,us included on the first one much to our regret. Its real sad not to have this to look forward to,lets hope things get better over the summer and he's able to pick up the reins again
Stu


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> You Southerners should be thankful for what you DO have.
> Spare a thought for us lot, 120 miles for me to Doncaster which is the closest Northern one
> 
> It's alot more complicated than that tho Cornish-J
> ...


 I think it would be easier to organise if it was turned into an amateur venture rather than a business venture.I have been to the Manchester Invertabrate and Insect Club meetings and all you need is a venue if it is just for hobbyists.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

That's kinda what i thought - almost like a carboot sale but for frogs lol


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> DREAD
> are you finding things slow Richie as one of our best froggie folks?
> Ahh man we so wanted this to work,heart goes out to Musty he grafted so hard to give us this
> Stu



Its always slower this time of year Stu people havent got the money after christmas, saying that i have sold a few frogs in the last week or so



sambridge15 said:


> still i supose there are plenty of shows all over the uk that the breeders could still attend



Trouble is with the other shows Sam is theyre reptile shows if you put a pumilio for example on a table at most reptile shows 99% of the people there would look at it and say ' how much but its only tiny' a bit like i would at some of the prices of snakes, this is why frogday was so good because it was people interested in amphibians mostly.

This is totally gutting and im like a few of you i dont really understand why as i thought the first 2 went well

Richie


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> That's kinda what i thought - almost like a carboot sale but for frogs lol


I would whole heartedly support a frog based car boot sale.
In principal hiring a venue and then getting hobbyists to show up and trade or buy/sell fogs is easy, in practice its a whole different kettle of fish i'd imagine. there needs to be a more public list of local rep/frog clubs and try and use these as local places to sell aswell as meet other enthusiasts.


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

You can't sell live animals at car boot fairs!!!! You need a licence to sell live animals at any venue... If it was as simple as that we'd all be doing it... Nice thought though.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah,I was making a joke. I was just planning on pulling up at my local car boot sale with frogs in a bucket, would that not be acceptable?:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Who's got the biggest living room? :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who's got the biggest living room? :whistling2:


Richie and the best collection of pums:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and the coolest pond...hottest ornamental leeks...sorted
what can i say i haven't even been there i just like the dude,he makes me laugh
Stu


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

thinking about it this makes no sense at all.... id have though given the £ euro exchange rate the big euro breeders would be dying to trade in the uk due to the favourable rate


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well this is a pain. I am going to have two tanks that I was hoping to have ready and fill with frogs  Will just have to wait till they come up for sale somewhere else!

I am quite gutted was looking forward to going this year again.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As with Jazzy, it was just a bit too far for me to justify going- but it's a real shame, nonetheless.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

:blowup:

I was really looking forward to this as well.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

No use going on about it tbh, it's finished. 

So the alternatives are local meets / breeders / European shows. Hence why I plan to head to Hamm this year.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone has posted on another forum that they are willing to organise an alternative for us in Morpeth at or around the same date.

Mike


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*New frog show, see link!*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...land-scotland-amphibian-show.html#post9552453


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I see the frog day web site is now closed.
Looks like its all over, how sad.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I was sad when I first found out yeah.

However now, now I see it as an opportunity to do it right. Not saying it wasn't a good day, it was, I loved it. But we all know that meetings like this should really be run by societies for their members' benefit.

I know the BAKS meeting is a little bit further for you Mike, but we would more than welcome your support, and love to see you, and the rest of our northern friends, there.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> I know the BAKS meeting is a little bit further for you Mike, but we would more than welcome your support, and love to see you, and the rest of our northern friends, there.
> 
> Ade


Appreciated Ade.
And of course if it`s within my means i`ll do what I can.
The government of course keep putting hurdles in our paths by way of screwing us for petrol tax under the guise of being a green tax, whoever believes that is a fool.
But it makes it harder and harder to go anywhere, and they wonder why the economy is on its knees.
Look in the mirror I say to Cameron and his thieving cronies.
Anyway there is a lot seems to be happening now with the Morpeth meet (2 off, too close together) and now the BAKS meet.
I`ll decide a bit nearer the time Ade and see what I can do.

Mike


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved ukfrogday and was really looking forward to going again this year its great catching up with old and new friends and is always a good laugh. This is why i wanted to become involved with BAKS as its still a way to do this hopefully. Stafford was chosen as its more central even though i live in south wales so hopefully a lot of people can make it. Of course Mike it would be great to see you there you know that it will also be understandable if you cant make it like you say with petrol prices as well. This is the reason i unfortunatly wont be doing the NESAS meet as its just to far up for me i think Manchester is about my limit :whistling2:
At least something positive has come out of frogday and thats the fact there is a place for an amphibian society

Richie


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

richie.b said:


> I loved ukfrogday and was really looking forward to going again this year its great catching up with old and new friends and is always a good laugh. This is why i wanted to become involved with BAKS as its still a way to do this hopefully. Stafford was chosen as its more central even though i live in south wales so hopefully a lot of people can make it. Of course Mike it would be great to see you there you know that it will also be understandable if you cant make it like you say with petrol prices as well. This is the reason i unfortunatly wont be doing the NESAS meet as its just to far up for me i think Manchester is about my limit :whistling2:
> At least something positive has come out of frogday and thats the fact there is a place for an amphibian society
> 
> Richie



Ahh stafford is still way to far away from me :/ sucks really as i would love to be able to come


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> Ahh stafford is still way to far away from me :/ sucks really as i would love to be able to come


Whereabouts are you?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stafford is a 400 mile drive for me.
If I can make that kind of journey then nobody on here has any reason to complain about meetings being too far :lol2:
But as i`ve already told Ade, i`ll be there if I can Richie.

Mike


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Stafford is a 400 mile drive for me.
> If I can make that kind of journey then nobody on here has any reason to complain about meetings being too far :lol2:
> But as i`ve already told Ade, i`ll be there if I can Richie.
> 
> Mike



I don't drive though!  hahaha


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Duh, there had to be one :lol2:
On that note though.
At the last frog day there was a guy went down to Manchester by bus from Glasgow :whistling2:
If I didn`t have my own transport or if I couldn`t afford the fuel for whatever reason then that is something I would consider.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

MantellaMan said:


> I don't drive though!  hahaha


josh worth putting up where you are,there might always be other folks local to share with cut the costs have a laugh bla bla
Damn shame about frogday especially after all the graft Musty put in,but we now have a new society and a new get together so not all bad
welldone lads
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll be heading over to the Stafford meet from Derby and have 2 spare seats. So if anyone from the East Midlands area wants a lift, you're more than welcome to jump in my car.


----------

